# Dayton - Links and Kinks Show



## Terry66 (Jun 17, 2013)

I meant to post this last week and totally forgot. I had a death in the family and things have been crazy. Anyway, the show is Saturday 6/22. Bryan at Links and Kinks is having the show at his bike shop. Plenty of room for swap spaces, the bike show, etc. Bryan does some killer powder coating work by the way. We've had a lot of positive response so it should be a good first show.


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 17, 2013)

*Links and kinks*

Great owner operator, it will be a first class show and swap.a old bike collector himself lots of room.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 17, 2013)

Most of the kool bike shops/happenings are in Ohio..... maybe I should move there.....


----------



## OldRider (Jun 17, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Most of the kool bike shops/happenings are in Ohio..... maybe I should move there.....




Just think about it Bri.......quite a few bike manufacturers originated in Ohio, off the top of my head I know Colson  and Huffman. 'Ahia" rules


----------



## jpromo (Jun 17, 2013)

OldRider said:


> Just think about it Bri.......quite a few bike manufacturers originated in Ohio, off the top of my head I know Colson  and Huffman. 'Ahia" rules




...Cleveland Welding Company, Shelby, Murray... :o


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 17, 2013)

Its just because there is absolutely nothing better to do in Ohio, its really the only reason to visit...


----------



## OldRider (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks JPromo! How on earth could I have forgotten CWC?


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 19, 2013)

*The LINKS and KINKS Bicycle Show and Swap Meet is in FAIRBORN, Ohio*

NOT MANY OF US KNOWS where Fairborn, Ohio is.  Fairborn is located in South West Ohio .. in the middle of a route 
connecting Springfield with Datyon.  FAIRBORN is Home to LINKS and KINKS ... Wright Patterson Air Force Base ... 
Wright State University and many other venues related to Orville and Wilbur Wright .. Inventors of Controlled, Powered 
Flight.  After the brothers got air in North Carolina in 1903 ... having yet to master the directional-control of their aero-
plane ... they made use of a large prairie ... HUFFMAN PRAIRIE ... (you can Google this place) ... directly across the street 
from Fairborn, Ohio.

In 1950, Fairfield became FAIRBORN .. the name of two, adjacent cities that merged ... FAIRfield with osBORN .  
HUFFMAN PRAIRIE is the PLACE WHERE CONTROLLED and POWERED FLIGHT HAPPENED in 1904.  

In 1917 .. The Army Air Corps built an Air Field ... called The Fairfield Air Depot.  The place was chosen as a result of the 
Wright Brother's success on the very-same grounds.  W.P.A.F.B (as the Air Depot is now called) has been in that area since 
1917.  FAIRBORN (Fairfield) has been in that same area since the late 1700's .. when it was settled.

LINKS and KINKS was established some years later .. in Fairborn ...... and is located just a few miles off of Route 675, 
in Fairborn ... taking Exit 24 West    ... (Rt. 444 is the same as Broad St. in Fairborn).

When you come to an enormous car-dealership on your right ... START PEEPIN' LEFT ... you will see LINKS and KINKS.

HOPE TO SEE YOU AT THE SWAP !!!   

While you are in Fairborn ... a twelve-mile jaunt down I-75 South will take you to the City of Dayton.  When you get there .. 
be sure to see The Dayton Branch of The Otis Elevator Co. on Main Street.  The building is only one-story tall.  Google-Image 
it if you have time. 


............. patric cafaro


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 19, 2013)

*LINKS and KINKS Show and Swap --- Fairborn, Ohio*

WHOA !!! ... put the brakes on ... drag anchor ... all of yooze with questions about the LINKS and KINKS 
Bicycle Show and Swap ... PLEASE DO NOT CONTACT ME THINKING I HAVE ANSWERS about the Event.

WHILE I have encouraged all to contact me off the line (as opposed to a PM) ... please do not contact me 
for answers that BRYAN ... the owner of LINKS and KINKS ... can answer.  Breathe Deep.

NOW GET UP TO THE FIRST ENTRY on this thread ... peep the poster ... you WILL find a fone number AND 
YOU WILL FIND an e-m address to LINKS and KINKS so you can type to BRYAN on the line.

HOLY CRAP ... i'm sittin' here in my E-Z Chair .. wearin' an adult diaper .. a derby ... and smokin' a great, 
forty-five cent cigar ... and some folks wanna ask me about THAT show and swap ... c'mon, now !!! 

YOU KNOW WHO TO CONTACT.


----------



## linksandkinks (Jun 19, 2013)

call me at the shop if there are any questions, trust me there is plenty of room for swap space and bicycles, i made custom trophies for the show, i hate plastic trophies they are corny, the number is 937-754-0929 or email linksandkinks@gmail.com i hope to see a lot of people out there.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 19, 2013)

Well, well, well. I just happen to have the day off. I will attend, however, I may or may not be entering the show. When is the judging/awards taking place? Do I have to enter for judging to be in the show? I ask because I have this day just becuase I committed to something for sombebody later in the evening. I'm not sure a bicycle show would qualify for being late.


----------



## Terry66 (Jun 20, 2013)

Glad you can make it....feel free to bring bikes even if you don't plan to enter. Since I am helping with the show, I am not entering, but I'll have a few bikes out on display and a few for sale.

Judging should be around noon would be my guess. We're meeting on Friday to iron out the final details. 

It will be a good time!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 20, 2013)

I'll be there for sure for the swap - (YALL HERE ME OUT THERE! BRING YOUR STUFF!). I need kickstands, a crank, 1964-1969 Huffy tanklights (mens and ladies style, no severe damage please), any dual-switch Huffy tank with headlight assembly, vintage 60s pedals, etc. For a ladies frame Spaceliner, I need a white, base model tank that is complete or at least as the guts with a dashboard and bezel that aren't busted. I will also be looking for a nice set of standard 26" middle weight wheels with a red band single speed Bendix hub, one Spaceliner "Rocket" reflector, and the correct rear fender with a nice reflector. Again, I'm needing ladies frame parts, this is for an OLD family bike.

All in all, I just don't want to bring home another bike to part out, it leads to more clutter.

Most of my needs should be pretty easy to find if somebody cleans out their barn.

The bike I'm bringing is one I just finished. It's heavy on the chrome, high on the fins, and is all original chrome, 95% original paint and decals, and 70-75% of the original parts it left the factory with.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh, and I'm in the market for old school mountain bike wheels, a one piece crank, and a chain ring (old school, all metal, chromed, no plastic). I also need a '60s Persons seat of a Huffy middleweight, namely the seat pan and undercarriage.


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 21, 2013)

*Swap*

The show is tomorrow will be a good time


----------



## npence (Jun 21, 2013)

Trailer is loaded. Well see you there


----------



## partsguy (Jun 21, 2013)

I just finished one of my Silver Jets and how I wish I had enough time to take it for the show. Ah well, time for me to do some shopping! Hopefully I can find my parts WITHOUT buying another bike!


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 22, 2013)

*Links and kinks*

Great show,big turn out 8-10 cabe members were there .a good time there planning a fall show


----------



## partsguy (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks for putting on the show guys! I got lots of GRRRRREAT! scores! I found a majority of the parts on my shopping list without bringing back a complete bike, what an accomplishment!


----------



## Terry66 (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for coming out. I'll post pics tonight or tomorrow when I get home. Bryan has a great facility. I'm glad he stepped up and helped make a Dayton show happen. The plan is for a fall show in late Sept or early October. Yesterdays show was supposed to be a spring show but we had some scheduling conflicts.


----------



## Terry66 (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 24, 2013)

*This Meet Is The First of Many In Fairborn, Ohio !!!*

THANKS to Terry 66 and Bryan (owner of Links and Kinks Bicycle Shop in Fairborn) for putting on a great meet !!! 
The pictures are GREAT !!! My only regret is that I did not get pics of a bunch of adult-size CHOPPERS .. ridden by 
adults ...... WOW ... these rides had chopped .. channeled .. dropped .. extended .. EVERYTHING !!!  

I've NEVER seen such a sight ... the paint-jobs were incredible.  Have never really liked choppers .. But .. WOW !!!

Lots of CABErs at this meet .. also

.............  patric cafaro


----------



## Flat Tire (Jun 24, 2013)

Had a great time! Nice little meet for the first one at this shop, hopefully it gets bigger and bigger, I know I'll be back for the next one!


----------

